# Who is picking Satsumas?



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Who is picking Satsumas? My Sats will be ready in approx a week and I am ready. Not going to have as many as last year, probably 1/4 as much.
Most are undersized and approx 3/4 orange. 
Happy eating the Sats.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We also have a greatly reduced number on ours, but they are huge compared to 'normal'. They have a ways to go before they're ripe...

Lime tree also didn't put on like they normally do.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wish it was me there my Favorite citrus fruit


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have more this year than last and picked my first today, but most all need another few weeks before fully ready.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine are turning as we speak. The few I've had are nice and juicy but not as big as last years. I didn't realize I had as many as I do, looks to be close to 300 on the tree.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

tree is full, but still a bit green, will give them another week at least and hope some more cold snaps, my theory that it makes them sweeter.......

If you let them stay on the tree past Christmas, it seems you never get the great yield the following year, same for meyer lemons.....


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I have one tree that is almost ready to pick and my favorite tree is just know starting to turn. Yummmmm, fresh squeezed satsuma juice for breakfast!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

just ate my first one yummy.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My tree is only approx 4' tall. Last year I got approx 96, so far this year 16 and approx 35 or so left and most are small compared to last year.
The fence was not there when I planted the tree, so it only gets sun in the morning and a little in the afternoon.
That is a Hummingbird bush to the right.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

â€¦no satsumas yet but covered up in mandarin limes

fj


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Wife picked over a thousand from one large Owari Mandarin. . The tree drip line is about 12x12 and about 7 feet high. 

LoL, everyone in church got some today

It is next to an Okitsu Mandarin that has about 300 very large fruit. 

They alternate bear so they alternate on fruit size. 

The Ponkan Honey Mandarin set a nice crop. 

I have a Salustiana sweet orange ( my favorite) that overloaded this year. Rest of the citrus has normal fruit set in spite of the drought. 

RFA
.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

*best crop ever*

Our tree which is about 10 yrs old has its best crop ever. We have been picking for about 2 weeks now. Not all are the best quality. Some are fairly sweet while some are kinda bland.

But overall it is a great crop.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Do the satsuma have seeds?


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine were ready back in October and are long gone. Believe this was my best year ever also. They were as sweet as could be. I have an Armstrong early and they have no seeds. A friend of mine has an owari and his were ready in November. Must be because of different areas ours were ready earlier. His numbers were down but still pretty good overall.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Do the satsuma have seeds?


Just a few. Seems like a typical Satsuma will have 3 or 4 seeds.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

My neighbor in Sargent has a tree and it is loaded. Last two weekends he has given twenty to thirty oranges. 

I am going to plant one this year here at the house.

BTW when is the best time to plant one?


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> My neighbor in Sargent has a tree and it is loaded. Last two weekends he has given twenty to thirty oranges.
> 
> I am going to plant one this year here at the house.
> 
> BTW when is the best time to plant one?


January and February are the best months to plant fruit trees on the coast.

Have fun
RFA


----------

